# Early Action at Emerson



## Drewwitt (Dec 15, 2004)

What's up everyone...Its been about a year since I've posted here, but i remember reading a while back that a few of you were applying Early Action to emerson.  I did that as well.  As you probably know, today is December 15th and is also the date emerson called "the Notification date".  unfortunately, I did not recieve anything in the mail today.  So I was wondering if any of you got a response, and if it is normal that I did not get a response (I'm pretty paranoid right now, because as My first Choice, if I get in, I will not hav e to do any more applications over winter break which would be nice)  Thanks Y'all and Wu Tang Forever, RIP ODB.


----------



## Drewwitt (Dec 15, 2004)

What's up everyone...Its been about a year since I've posted here, but i remember reading a while back that a few of you were applying Early Action to emerson.  I did that as well.  As you probably know, today is December 15th and is also the date emerson called "the Notification date".  unfortunately, I did not recieve anything in the mail today.  So I was wondering if any of you got a response, and if it is normal that I did not get a response (I'm pretty paranoid right now, because as My first Choice, if I get in, I will not hav e to do any more applications over winter break which would be nice)  Thanks Y'all and Wu Tang Forever, RIP ODB.


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2004)

I got a letter. It's my first choice, too.


----------



## Trespasser (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, Emerson is awesome, I just finished my first semester there. Since you guys are from the New England area, you'll probably be able to appreciate the school and Boston more.    JW, are you going there?


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know yet. 

And by the way, I'm moving this to Film Schools.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 21, 2004)

I visited Emerson on the 13th of November. It wasn't for me. I didn't like the campus and I hated being in the cold(There was snow when I went up there). I need a real campus in an urban enviornment. Seemed kind of dead when I went.


----------



## Trespasser (Feb 11, 2005)

Urban environment!? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Look it where Emerson is! It's practically in the middle of Boston. A "real" campus isn't going to make your films or a film school any better. 

Emerson has been a great school (for me). Hope you get in Drewwitt!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've never visited it, but I've seen its buildings; Emerson is basically nestled amongst the most urban spots in New England


----------

